# Cheap Chinese Calipers w/ Free delivery



## Rata222 (Jul 25, 2021)

We all no what to expect when you buy cheap calipers  - even so ........    I was looking for a pair to modify and attach to the tail stock of my lathe.  I ran across these 'steel ones" unbelievably cheap  ( $3.60)  and free delivery.  Decent reviews on Amazon.   They should be good enough for my project. And I can use the case to replace a damaged one.   I bought an extra set just to scribe layouts with. We'll see?



			https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=carrera%20calipers
		


 I thought  I would share in case someone has a need for a cheap set.
Jim


----------



## ericc (Jul 25, 2021)

These sure are cheap.  I'd be tempted to use them at the blacksmith shop if they had a non-electronic way of measuring.  Currently, I use a set of those General vernier calipers that measure to 1/128".  They are great, and a few burn marks on the jaws are tolerable, but they cost a lot more than $3.60.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jul 25, 2021)

I ordered a set for my auto work tool box


----------



## Rata222 (Jul 25, 2021)

Here is a fellow  doing a review.  
[


----------



## Jonas302 (Jul 25, 2021)

link didnt work for me heres another to the same product 
Thanks I ordered 4 of them great to have in my service truck


			Robot or human?


----------



## Rata222 (Jul 25, 2021)

Jonas302 said:


> link didnt work for me heres another to the same product
> Thanks I ordered 4 of them great to have in my service truck



Glad it could help you out.   I rechecked the link - it seems to be working OK for me.  ???    I intentionly made the link to show all the sizes they have, in case someone needed 8" or 12" .   I had ordered a pair of the 12" also for the $7.50.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't care for the 'digital' version, nor the fractional divisions. But at that price, with free shipping, how could I pass it up. I ordered three, and will sure to find a use for them in the carpenter shop. Or pass along to my friends. . . 

.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 26, 2021)

thanks for the heads up, needed a new caliper for my drill press quill. Can't beat the price! Also got a 12" for those times I want to measure something larger than 6" with a bit more accuracy than a ruler.


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't like digital measurement tools. It seems that every time I go to use them the battery has run down and they're useless.  Even the review seems to indicate that the battery will only last a couple weeks.  That and 1.5thou of error in less that 6", will these be useful at all?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 26, 2021)

They serve their purpose. I wouldn't want to use one for semi-precision, but for a drill press or tailstock quill they'll do just fine. I get around 6-7 mths out of the batteries in my generic HF type calipers on the drill press vs. 1-2yrs from my iGaging calipers, so I tend to take them out when I'm not using the drill press much.


----------



## martik777 (Jul 26, 2021)

Unbelievable, of course we can't get these for 3.60  in Canada - $137 shipping !!!

Don't understand why they still cannot design these with a real off switch

Buy 50 LR44 battery packs on ebay for < $7


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 27, 2021)

Thinking about battery life, one just has to ask how long they have been installed before they reached the market. On anything that has batteries included, I always assume the battery to be near dead when I get it. Although it has gotten better over the years, even "new" batteries still have a limited shelf life.

.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 27, 2021)

Thinking further on the subject, I would add another post rather than editing the one above. 

From an electronicist's point of view, even small devices that have a "push button" off switch still draw a minute current in the off state. It is measureable only with a sensitive DMM, but is there none the less. Even a micro-amp, 1/1000 of a milli-amp which is 1/1000 of an amp will still run the battery down while in storage. The *only* way to interrupt this current is to break the copper connection to the battery. In the case of something as small as a caliper, removal of the battery is the only_ practical_ solution. At that point, limited shelf life comes into play. Most batteries will self discharge some small amount even in storage.

.


----------



## martik777 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Thinking further on the subject, I would add another post rather than editing the one above.
> 
> From an electronicist's point of view, even small devices that have a "push button" off switch still draw a minute current in the off state. It is measureable only with a sensitive DMM, but is there none the less. Even a micro-amp, 1/1000 of a milli-amp which is 1/1000 of an amp will still run the battery down while in storage. The *only* way to interrupt this current is to break the copper connection to the battery. In the case of something as small as a caliper, removal of the battery is the only_ practical_ solution. At that point, limited shelf life comes into play. Most batteries will self discharge some small amount even in storage.
> 
> .



It's not a minute amount in the off state, it is almost 90% of the on state. I used to slide a piece of very thin clear plastic between the battery and contacts and in some cases epoxied on an AA battery. Final solution was to buy the much better igaging EZ-Cal for $24 with a CR2032 battery


----------



## Rata222 (Jul 27, 2021)

I received my order today. Here is what you can expect.
I purchased one 12”, one 8” and two 6”. First impression is they are pretty darn nice for the money.
They came boxed up in the standard plastic cases.
The 12” and 8” are very smooth. The two 6” thumb wheels had a little bit of burr that you could feel as you rolled it. Cleaned that up and they both run smooth now.
I measured a ground bar, and all four calipers measured the same and repeated every time.
They will automatically turn on as soon as you move the slide. It’s a good feature, but that means the battery is really on in sleep mode – so shorter battery life. ( At least its that way on my Starretts.) They also auto shut off. The battery cover is held on by a screw from the back. I like that- others may not.
They also hold their zero when you turn them off and on – unlike the one set of HFs I had.
The installed batteries in two of the sets were dead. They come with extra batteries, and two of the spares looked a little leaky.
They seem every bit as good as any of the Chinese calipers. Of course YMMV.

Anyway, just sharing with you fine folks, what I thought was a good deal -if it fits your needs.

$20.88 worth of calipers.  Delivered.


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 28, 2021)

The "delivered with a dead battery" is a good indicator of why they're selling for $4.  They've been sitting in warehouse, maybe for years, and now they're just trying to dump the stock.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 28, 2021)

AFAIK, any caliper that retains its zero setting draws current in the "off" state.  Ironically, the one caliper that didn't retain its zero setting still drew essentially the same current as the ones that did.  All drew about the same current as un the "on" state which leads me to believe that turning them off just turned off the display, leaving the rest of the circuit active.


----------

